# caterpillar hatchlings



## colddigger (Jul 3, 2007)

i have some caterpillar hatchlings, i was wondering how to work with them, something like:

should i give them rose leaflets?(leaf buds)because everything likes rose chunks

how do i give water to them, with the assumption that they need more water than they collect from their food?

in Apocalypto, jaguar paws dream was funny, wasn't it? give your opinion

i can't give them the plant that i collected them on because i collected their eggs off the side of a building...

can someone tell the type of lepidopteran they are by the egg arrangment? they were in squares of nine(nein{no[not exact squares]})

...

...

...

something like that above


----------



## Asa (Jul 3, 2007)

You can mist them like a praying mantis and they will drink that, but they get most of their moisture from what they eat. Rose leaflets are fine. No idea about the last part.


----------



## infinity (Aug 4, 2007)

Best idea for foodplants, yes, rose is fine, but other (common) food plants include willow, grasses, hawthorn, oak, birch, pine species depending on where you are)... Try these to start with... but if they're on the side of a building, only a guess can be made... can you descibe the eggs? what shape? colour? striped? dimpled?!


----------

